# Ventrillo "MSG: Contacting Server" stuck?



## Kayla0707

*Ventrilo "MSG: Contacting Server" stuck?*

Hello,
Before I mention my problem here I have to say that i have a limited knowledge of how some of these things work.. so if someone can answer me.. putting it in the simplest terms possible it would be much appreciated :smile:

For the past week I haven't been able to connect to two of the vent servers I use most frequently.
All of my other servers remain uneffected. These two servers both share the same hostname however, so I wasn't sure if maybe that was why those two in particular weren't working..
I know for a fact that all the entered info is correct and that other people are able to connect presently. I've checked all of my firewall settings on my computer as well and they are turned off.
Im not sure if my computer is now blocking those IP addresses that i'm trying to connect to and if so I'm not sure why or how to go about enabling the connection again... :4-dontkno

Both of the host names are Chicago7.nationvoice.com and the port numbers are 3824 and 3784.

This has been really frustrating for the past week or so, so if anyone has an idea as to how to fix this it would be much appreciated. 
~Kayla


EDIT: I am also already aware that the Contacting Server message is displayed when your version of ventrilo is not updated when the server is updated to the most recent version. My version was already updated months ago before this started happening.


----------



## thedarkwolf25

Well someone wants your business but that doesn't do squat about your issue. 

Are there any other servers that are hosted by nationvoice that are having trouble?


----------



## McNinja

I would download the latest version of ventrillo its probably better than updating it


----------

